# no fan???



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

hi!
my '84 n/a 300zx don't have belt driven fan, only an electric fan on radiator. 
is that ok?


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

yes if it is big enough.


----------



## RocketRodent (Jun 21, 2004)

That normally is done when someone gets really tired of replacing their water pump because no one other than Nissan sells a well balanced fan clutch. You also gained about 6hp on the top end due to the lack of the fan clutch.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

You'll notice that is revs faster too... My first fan on the car the clutch was fried and was basically direct drive.. (On all the time) and past 5000RPM it really didn't want to go any farther. Having an electric fan is definately a plus.


----------

